# Hook straps



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi

I am looking to purchase a pair of hook straps due to my tennis elbow, and are wondering if these are any good, and if there are any recommendations on a good pair?

Don't want the hassle of a wrap around as they ain't going to be for heavy lifts, just a support for my grip.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, and I ain't got the meatiest of hands either, so need something which would fit a regular hand and not shovel hands lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

look at powperformance


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Just had a quick google and only sites about cars came up?


----------



## andyjames (Nov 20, 2008)

Golds-gym hook straps from jjb sports


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got a pair of these recently form lifting large.com

http://www.liftinglarge.com/powerlifterhaulinhooks.aspx

awesome things....

Liquid chalk wont cut it (to poster above) if need take biceps or grip out of equation...Or rack pulling 500kg lol


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

iv used them and honestly i thought they where poor...cant get tight to the bar with them due to hook being in ur hand...they weakened my grip as soon as i had anything heavy on the bar...id go for normal straps personally mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.powperformancegear.com/section/Wraps+and+Straps


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

jeesuusss not seen anything like them befor Joe...they look like a JCB digger crane/hook haha....how u finding them?....worth buying?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

XJPX said:


> jeesuusss not seen anything like them befor Joe...they look like a JCB digger crane/hook haha....how u finding them?....worth buying?


well I bought for obvious reasons (two torn biceps pmsl)

So if I want to DL in future I want to take bicep use out of equation as much as poss..

Yeah they work well mate

My mate has just got some as he likes to do close grip chins, and his biceps for some reason take a lot of work, so by using these hooks, he can isolate his back and make exercise do what supposed to

Im not advocating use all time, BUT def have uses in certain situations


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fitnessgear&details=1082


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> well I bought for obvious reasons (two torn biceps pmsl)
> 
> So if I want to DL in future I want to take bicep use out of equation as much as poss..
> 
> ...


I used to have hook straps a few years ago. They eventually snapped & I went back to normal straps. The problem you will have with small hands is not being able to hold enough of the bar and when you are struggling (DL or chin ups), only the hook will be left on the bar & eventually it will snap. If used on moderate weight, you should be OK, but be warned.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

God said:


> I guess I wasn't allowing for alpha green monsters when I commented lol. In certain situations I'm sure there good. Just think that as a direct replacement for straps there not great.
> 
> Point taken on the chalk though. I read the OP quickly and missed the tennis elbow (*he might of added it as it now says edited post*).


No mate, it was always there. Edited cos of poor spelling lol.

Thanks everyone for the replies, don't think the weight I will be pulling on will snap them though. Unless I try doing some pull ups with my 15st frame lol.

Thanks solidcecil for the link, just trying to decide on a set now from there, spoilt for choice....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> I used to have hook straps a few years ago. They eventually snapped & I went back to normal straps. The problem you will have with small hands is not being able to hold enough of the bar and when you are struggling (DL or chin ups), only the hook will be left on the bar & eventually it will snap. If used on moderate weight, you should be OK, but be warned.


well i have stupid little girly hands so i can imagine id be able to grip bugger all of the bar with tht in my hand lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

i used some, very basic ones with a metal hook, tried them on chins and got stuck :lol: the metal dug into the rubber on the pull up bar lol


----------

